# Lounge > Chit Chat >  >  I miss the spammers

## Chantellabella

It was so therapeutic to insult, bully, and generally crush their spirit. 

Unfortunately, I can't do that to people in real life. Social norms dictate that I behave.


Yes, I'm sure there is some heavenly score card where I get points off because I am not treating my fellow man with respect. In fact, I'm sure there's a list at the Pearly Gates with my picture on a Wanted for Crimes poster. 

But it was such a stress reliever. As a "public servant" it is my duty to smile while people scream at me because the latest copy of some barfy romance novel isn't available yet. I also get sneezed on by little plague ridden nose-pickers. At least I like the nose-pickers.


But getting back to the spammers..............you guys are so good at zapping them that I don't get a chance to kick sand in their face. 

Can't you guys set up an "angry" thread where you plop the spammers into that one thread and let us all get out our frustrations? Maybe you could call it "You're going to hell, but whatever." 

Just a thought.  ::):

----------


## Otherside

If I see one, I'll summon you next time.  :Tongue:

----------


## Chantellabella

> If I see one, I'll summon you next time.



sweet!  ::):

----------


## Member11

I think you scared them off, as there has been a drop in the attempts made by spammers.

Maybe, we could make a punching bag thread with Krusty?

----------


## Chantellabella

> I think you scared them off, as there has been a drop in the attempts made by spammers.
> 
> Maybe, we could make a punching bag thread with Krusty?



That would be great! Just drop them all in that one thread and let us all get out our frustrations. It would be the ultimate punching bag. L)

----------


## 1

They're not here due to being in the can at this time.

----------


## Chantellabella

> They're not here due to being in the can at this time.



LOL! 

Well, somebody needs to open that can.

Anybody have a can opener?  ::): 

Hopefully it has a pop top

----------


## Sagan

Here ya go Cindy. Have fun!

----------


## Otherside

In all seriousness, Can we summon some spam? Been quiet around here lately. 



Actually I'm curious what spam tastes like. Might buy some next time I need to make a trip to Tesco's. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Member11

> In all seriousness, Can we summon some spam? Been quiet around here lately.



Sorry, my anti-spam software is too good  :o:): 





> Actually I'm curious what spam tastes like. Might buy some next time I need to make a trip to Tesco's.



It is so yummy  :Snack:

----------


## 1

Spam still in the can at this point in time

----------


## 1

Spam still in the can at this point in time.

----------


## Otherside

Desert spam 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Member11

I'm hungry now  ::D:

----------


## Otherside

> I'm hungry now



I just had a toasty. No spam. Ham though. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Member11

> I just had a toasty. No spam. Ham though.



_*jealous*_

----------


## 1

Spam Spam

----------


## 1

SpAm..

----------


## 1



----------


## Otherside

It's been quiet for too long. Don't thing I've banned one for a while. 

@Jerry
 are you banning them super fast or have they buggered off? 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Member11

> It's been quiet for too long. Don't thing I've banned one for a while. 
> 
> @Jerry
>  are you banning them super fast or have they buggered off?



They haven't buggered off, they are still there and growing everyday, but I've been improving my anti-spam software, it can now learn via machine learning and keep up with the spammers, and it is getting quite good at it  ::D: 

I also went through and deleted any spammers that got through in the past, it is why the site stats dropped a bit, but the numbers now are of real people  ::):

----------


## Member11

> It's been quiet for too long. Don't thing I've banned one for a while. 
> 
> @Jerry
>  are you banning them super fast or have they buggered off? 
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk



I got some for you in-case you are missing it  ::):

----------


## Otherside

> I got some for you in-case you are missing it



 :yield: No More! No More!

----------


## Member11

> No More! No More!



There is plenty though  :Tongue:  The site gets 1,154 spam attempts every week or around 164 per day, this is increasing all the time as, according to blackhat sites, Anxiety Space is quite popular and is on their spam hit list  ::D:

----------


## 1

Spam Spam

----------


## Otherside

> Spam Spam



You're banned  :Tongue:

----------


## 1

:bopa:  Never

----------


## 1

Hidden Spam

----------


## Otherside

^I still see you  :bopa:

----------


## 1

Hidden Spam (4 Real This Time)

----------

